# [débutant] ce qu'on gagne en compilation... (résolu)

## tnntwister

Bonjour,

je débute depuis quelques semaines sous Gentoo, et je n'ai pas encore de grosses connaissances en linux. Je me suis reporté sur la Kororaa qui me permet de bénéficier d'une gentoo sans devoir tout connaître sur linux et mon PC, et apprendre à mon rythme. Je suis très content de la souplesse et du côté didactique de Gentoo (s'obliger à lire des docs pour comprendre, c'est bien), toutefois j'ai tout de même du mal à répondre à mes collègues experts qui sont sur ubuntu et qui me demandent pourquoi je suis sur Gentoo, avec des vieilles versions de package à passer un temps de ouf en compilation etc... je suppose que vous l'avez entendu vous aussi. 

Le truc qui me chiffonne, c'est que malgré une installation binaire (sans doute pas encore assez développée pour être parfaite), je fais souvent des réinstall à cause de Portage, qui va compiler un programme important (au hasard gnome ou xorg), planter en plein milieu et m'empecher de me servir de X qui marchait pourtant avant le reboot. C'est la première distro que je teste ou j'ai peur à chaque mise à jour que je fais. 

On nous dit dans la doc, faites souvent des mises à jour, pour corriger les failles de sécurité, moi j'aurais tendance à dire, ne faites surtout pas de mise à jour si vous voulez garder votre PC en bon état de marche ;p

Plus sérieusement, chez moi ca a tendance à me laisser de marbre les erreurs de make / make install, je le fais pour le plaisir mais alors au boulot où je viens logiquement de mettre la distrib que j'ai chez moi, ca me fait plus rire du tout, je perds un temps monstre à chercher le pourquoi des erreurs de build, et je peux pas partir du boulot en lancant un emerge world, vu qu'il va y avoir dix conflicts et surement deux ou trois erreurs de build. Cette après midi, X et l'invite ne fonctionnait plus, heureusement qu'un collègue a pu me dépanner pour corriger mon Xorg.X11.conf autrement j'étais bon pour une réinstalle.

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu la face cachée de cette distribution, on vante la stabilité du système UNE FOIS compilé, en cachant tout le spectre entre la machine en panne et la machine idéale. Surement que quand on sait réparer tout sur un linux on s'inquiète pas plus que ca d'un arret d'ebuild, mais pour un nouveau, c'est plutôt freinant. 

Du coup, je me dis que je ferai mieux de réinstaller une distribution plus classique sur mon poste boulot, histoire de moins risquer de perdre la journée en maintenance alors que je suis déjà sous l'eau dans mon planning. 

J'aurais aimé avoir l'avis des experts sur les statistiques de plantage d'emerging, qui me semblent finalement assez élevés vu que j'ai encaissé ces derniers jours, mais peut être que j'ai juste pas de chance... ou que je m'y prends pas comme il faut.Last edited by tnntwister on Fri Aug 04, 2006 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

Deja tu as installer kororaa et pas une vrai Gentoo, si ca plante c'est normal   :Cool: 

Sous une vrai gentoo les paquets sont loin d'etre vieux   :Rolling Eyes: 

Si la compil plante le prog n'arrete pas de fonctionner puisque le paquet n'est pas installé...   :Wink: 

J'utilise Gentoo depuis 2ans et demi ^^ je pense et en stable il y a rarement des problemes de compilations   :Very Happy: 

Essai d'installer une vrai gentoo et pas un faux truc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## At0m3

Ca doit venir de kororaa alors, parce que j'ai pas de problème moi... Et si tu veux les dernières versions des logiciels, et même avec ceux qui ont ubuntu, passe en ~arch, c'est juste qu'il faut choisir entre la stabilité mais des logiciels un peu plus vieux, ou les derniers logiciels qui seront moins stables.

Et puis l'intérêt de gentoo, c'est portage ! Tu règles ton installation aux petits oignons, pas de choses superflux, et des performances relativement meilleurs. De plus, tu apprends le fonctionnement de ta distribution, ce qui t'aidera grandement à réparer toi même les problèmes et approfondir tes connaissances. Pour finir, tu n'as pas à gérer les dépôts pour par exemple installer les codecs mp3. Enfin, portage te permet de gérer facilement les logiciels en version alpha et béta (XGL, E17) car ils se débrouillent avec les sources données sur le cvs. On peut donc mettre à jour etc... Avec kororaa, tu perds ces avantages à mon avis, car tu enfermes la flexibilité d'une installation gentooiste.Last edited by At0m3 on Thu Aug 03, 2006 4:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

vieux paquets? comparé à la dapper drake (ubuntu dites "stable") gentoo n'a pas à rougir. et si vraiment tu veux du tout neuf : ARCH="~x86"    :Smile: 

Qui plus est : tourner en arch instable est bien plus souvent "stable" comparé à la version testing d'ubuntu (un ami a fait l'erreur de s'y mettre il en bave).

Puis bon, Ubuntu... je préfère Debian (ubuntu c juste une debian repackagé avec de zolis theme et un cd d'install...attention troll poilu en approche!)

En soit la compilation offre le fait que tu peus choisir tel ou tel support dans un paquet et dans un autre en enlever (et ce grâce à USE et aux fichier /etc/portage/packages.use)

c'est un des gros points interessant.  Les distribution avec paquet pré-construits peuvent pas trop se permettre d'offrir autant de choix qu'il y a sur un paquet au niveau du support de tel ou tel librairie ou autre. Ils sont bien souvent amené à faire un choix et parfois ça veut dire : tel support on le vire. (ça m'est arrivé de tomber sur des paquets sous debina qui ne gérait pas ce que je voulais. bon ok c'était trés spécifique)

Pour le boulot je suis Gentoo. mais il est vraie que je connais trés bien (sans me vanter aucunement) le système et donc les erreurs de compilation ne dure jamais trés longtemps à être résolu, surtout que bien souvent les erreurs viennent de moi. C'est assez rare de tomber sur un véritable problème venant de gentoo. 1 fois par an est le grand maximum pour moi.

L'autre point interessant c'est le bricolage serieux. tu peus pousser trés loin l'aspet bidouillage de linux et ce avec des outils trés performant (portage et consors). Bien qu'en effet ça apporte peu d'interêt dans un envirronement professionel (à part faire passer le temps  :Laughing: )

enfin c'est une partie de mon point de vue de la chose. 

j'ajouterais qu'utiliser gentoo m'a propulsé dans des sphères de connaissances linuxienne dont je ne soupconnais pas l'existence avant. Et ça aucune autre distrib n'est capable de le faire aussi bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ouh le troll en puissance ! Tu fais très fort là !

Bon je ne vais pas l'alimenter (pas pour l'instant  :Very Happy:  ) mais je pense que tu fais référence à la migration vers Xorg modulaire qui ne se reproduira plus et qui devait etre, c'est vrai, un peu crispante pour celui qui débute sous GNU/Linux. Donc, apriori, plus de gros soucis avec Xorg dans l'avenir.

Sinon il faut effectivement faire souvent des mises à jour (parce que sinon tu en as pour des heures voire des jours). Et quand un paquet "block" l'installation d'un nouveau paquet tu l'"unmerge" et puis tu relances l'installation du nouveau paquet. Si cette unmerge parait un peu tendu (comme cette histoire de migration vers Xorg modulaire) il y a la doc officielle qui donne l'howto et, au pire, le forum. Pas dur donc.

Un "block" n'est pas un plantage d'emerge. C'est un comportement normal lorsque deux logiciels entre en conflit et ne peuvent donc etre installé simultanément.

----------

## man in the hill

VIVE GENTOO, le système le plus configurable avec les meilleurs outils d'admin   :Laughing:  !!!!

Kororaa n'est pas gentoo, je crois qu'il y a confusion là !!!!

Installe vraiment gentoo via un cd d'install-minimal ou un liveCD gentoo ou un liveCD comme knoppix , kaella, ensuite tu pourras dire que tu utilises gentoo, pour l'instant tu tournes sous kororaa !!!!!

Enjoy !

[EDIT]Tu peux pas  installer via le liveCD kororaa car  si ça plante ce n'est pas génial  :Very Happy:   !!!![/EDIT]

                                                                                @+

----------

## tnntwister

mon but est pas de faire un troll, le but est de savoir si j'ai le niveau et la patience de continuer sur Gentoo complètement, ou si je retourne sur Fedora/Debian. Je cherche pas à faire la gueguerre telle distro est mieux que l'autre, on s'en fout totalement, et si je suis ici c'est que j'aime Portage, j'aime bien la philosophie Kororaa (j'ai fait une stage 3 completement avant de me mettre à Kororaa, ben je vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de passer autant de temps à s'ennuyer alors qu'on peut régler la majeure partie des choses après), et que sur les distros binaires j'avais aussi pas mal d'erreurs sur l'installation des paquets, sauf que elles ne me donnaient aucune piste de recherche. Kororaa, c'est 30 minutes d'installation, avec tout de même des choix dans les paramètres, c'est bien suffisant pour moi pour l'instant en termes de réglage. Peut être qu'une fois que je connaitrais portage par coeur je voudrais faire une stage1, mais c'est pas aujourd'hui ca c'est sur.  :Smile: 

Mon problème n'est pas d'avoir la pointe de la mode dans le paquet, mais par contre de pouvoir lancer une compilation le soir et d'arriver le matin avec la satisfaction de voir que c'est bien fait, pas que ca a planté au 10ème paquet sur 190 et que je suis bon pour corriger l'erreur et en plus repasser 5 heures de compil. Je m'étonne de ces erreurs, qui sont peut être du à l'age des paquets effectivement, mais bon si on peut pas rattraper six mois de développement avec un emerge world c'est dommage quand même !

et surtout plusieurs fois, l'update de Xorg s'est arrêté en plein milieu, alors que je l'avais désinstallé pour éviter les conflits, et je me suis retrouvé avec une moité de xorg, les fichiers de conf à moitié modifiés, enfin bref, plus vite de réinstaller. C'est surtout ca qui me fait peur, plus que le reste, parce que j'ai pas encore de connaissances assez solides en linux pour réparer ce genre d'incidents.

----------

## Tom_

Pour moi l'intérêt de Gentoo, c'est de ne pas dépendre des paquets binaires proposés par telle ou telle distro : la compilation et portage permettent d'avoir un choix de programme énorme, d'avoir les versions des programmes que l'on désire ...

Quand j'étais sous Mandriva, j'étais très satisfait par la distrib mais pas du tout par les paquets binaires : on n'a un choix limité de paquets, il faut utiliser des sources non-officiels (qui foutent généralement la merde en cas de mise à jour) pour avoir ce qu'on veut ... avec ce genre de distros, on est complétement dépend.

Là, je suis en ~amd64 et j'ai très très peu d'erreurs de compil.

----------

## tnntwister

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> VIVE GENTOO, le système le plus configurable avec les meilleurs outils d'admin   !!!!
> 
> Kororaa n'est pas gentoo, je crois qu'il y a confusion là !!!!
> 
> Installe vraiment gentoo via un cd d'install-minimal ou un liveCD gentoo ou un liveCD comme knoppix , kaella, ensuite tu pourras dire que tu utilises gentoo, pour l'instant tu tournes sous kororaa !!!!!
> ...

 

J'ai installé des Gentoo, par le liveCD puis en stage3 normal, à mon niveau je ne vois pas ce que ca m'apporte de plus que Kororaa, et je vois bien ce que ca m'apporte de moins (du temps  :Smile: ). Et le LiveCD kororaa s'installe très bien, c'est des erreurs Portage que j'ai, pas des erreurs kororaa.

exemple : 

```
>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking intltool-0.35.0.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking intltool-0.35.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/intltool-0.35.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/intltool-0.35.0/work/intltool-0.35.0 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/intltool-0.35.0/work/intltool-0.35.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 606:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

```

C'est dommage que vous ne voyez pas l'avantage de Kororaa pour Gentoo, sans Knoppix ou Ubuntu y'aurait tout de même moins de gens à se mettre à Debian, on a pas forcément le temps et l'envie de faire des installations de plusieurs jours avant d'avoir son premier bureau utilisable...

----------

## CryoGen

On essai de t'expliquer que tous tes problemes vient surement de kororaa....   :Laughing: 

Ici nous sommes tous sous Gentoo, la vrai, l'unique non altérée  :Twisted Evil:  et on a pas de tonnes de problemes comme toi  :Wink: 

Donc lache ta kororaa et installe une vrai gentoo sinon on pourra difficilement t'aider   :Confused: 

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est dommage que vous ne voyez pas l'avantage de Kororaa pour Gentoo, sans Knoppix ou Ubuntu y'aurait tout de même moins de gens à se mettre à Debian, on a pas forcément le temps et l'envie de faire des installations de plusieurs jours avant d'avoir son premier bureau utilisable...

 

Si on est préssé on ne met pas gentoo aussi...   :Rolling Eyes:  s'il y a autant de distribution linux qui existent ce n'est pas pour toutes les harmoniser, mais pour pouvoir repondre aux besions de chaque utilisateurs  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

gentoo c'est une distrib avec laquelle il faut savoir lire

error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool me paraît assez clair.

un coup de google ou de recherche dans ce forum et c'est réglé

apres y en a qui prefereront les ubuntu ou autres, c'est une histoire de goût et de ce qu'on veut faire avec son OS et pourquoi.

Moi, il n'y a que Gentoo qui maille. (pas de discussion la-dessus parce que j'essaie pas de vous convaincre, juste pour dire que moi j'en suis convaincu.)

----------

## tnntwister

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> On essai de t'expliquer que tous tes problemes vient surement de kororaa....   

 

ca me parait un peu exagéré, je suis sur que j'aurais exactement les mêmes sous gentoo.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ici nous sommes tous sous Gentoo, la vrai, l'unique non altérée  et on a pas de tonnes de problemes comme toi 

 

C'était justement tout l'objet de ma question initiale  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Donc lache ta kororaa et installe une vrai gentoo sinon on pourra difficilement t'aider  

 

Je posais une questions sur les stats intuitives de plantage, pas sur la recompilation du noyau et la configuration d'une carte nvidia  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si on est préssé on ne met pas gentoo aussi...   s'il y a autant de distribution linux qui existent ce n'est pas pour toutes les harmoniser, mais pour pouvoir repondre aux besions de chaque utilisateurs 

 

c'est pour ca que j'ai pris la gororaa, elle correspond à mon besoin. vi je sais j'ai qu'à y retourner  :Wink: 

non mais je m'attaquerai à la gentoo quand j'aurais un meilleur niveau. pour l'instant j'essaie déjà d'arriver à une configuration qui me va, de voir ce que je veux avoir dans mon make.conf, de trouver les paquets qui m'intéressent et en quelle version, apprendre à configurer mes outils... une fois que j'aurais tout ca, je me remettrai peut être à gentoo, la vraie, l'unique non altérée  :Smile: 

----------

## tnntwister

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> gentoo c'est une distrib avec laquelle il faut savoir lire
> 
> error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool me paraît assez clair.
> 
> un coup de google ou de recherche dans ce forum et c'est réglé

 

en googlisant, j'ai appris justement que finalement l'avertissement était trompeur, démonstration d'une page de l'auteur pour aboutir sur la commande qui révèle vraiment ce que l'erreur veut dire, et là je comprends dix fois moins. Donc savoir lire, oui, mais comment aprendre à lire, là est la question.

 *Quote:*   

> apres y en a qui prefereront les ubuntu ou autres, c'est une histoire de goût et de ce qu'on veut faire avec son OS et pourquoi.

 

Ben je sais ce que je veux en faire, je suis convaincu par Portage, c'est juste qu'en débutant je trouve le discours 'lis la doc et ca suffira pour comprendre" fallacieux, et loin de mes réalités quotidiennes. Je lis la doc tant que je peux, ca m'empeche pas de me retrouver con devant un prompt login qui ne réagit plus ou un X qui a décidé de ne pas démarrer après un emerge à moitié terminé. 

D'ou ma question initiale : est ce que ces plantages sont inhérents à l'utilisation de Portage ou est ce que c'est du à ma mauvaise utilisation / méconnaissance du fonctionnement de linux ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Moi, il n'y a que Gentoo qui maille. (pas de discussion la-dessus parce que j'essaie pas de vous convaincre, juste pour dire que moi j'en suis convaincu.)

 

J'imagine bien que c'est le cas de 99% des gens inscrits ici. J'aurais été bête de poster ici pour espérer un autre suffrage, non ?

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pour aller vite, je fais une install en stage 3 avec des paquets-précompilés.

Puis une fois mes fchiers de conf édités et ma liste de paquets définies, je lances la compilation du système, un jour où je ne suis pas là.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## SanKuKai

@tnntwister : Tu dis avoir installé plusieurs « vraies » Gentoo, avais-tu autant de problème de paquet dont la compilation échoue ?

Car moi je suis en Gentoo stable depuis un peu plus de six mois et sans mentir les compilations qui échouent ou les dépendances non satisfaites n'ont pas été légion. Je peux même te garantir qu'on peut les comter sur les doigts d'une main d'un manchot.  :Surprised:  )

Je pense donc comme d'autres ici que le problème vient de Kororaa, réponse qui pour moi répond à ta question initiale puisque dans mon cas la lecture de la doc a suffit à tout installer/configurer et, toujours dans mon cas, mes emerge se sont quasi systématiquement (99,99% des cas) bien passés.

----------

## tnntwister

@sanKukai : ben sur les gentoo que j'ai installée, j'ai pas fait grand chose avec vu que je me suis concentré sur l'installation  :Smile:  en fait le passage à Kororaa s'est fait parce que j'avais planté la syntaxe de mon GRUB et que je pouvais plus démarrer, donc j'ai cherché un liveCD que j'avais qui pouvait convenir, et puis finalement je l'ai installé. 

avec Kororaa j'ai pu commencer à m'occuper d'autre chose que de faire marcher tel périphérique ou d'avoir des fonctionnalités de base, j'ai effectivement jamais fait de emerge world sur une vraie gentoo encore (mais peut être un jour !  :Wink: ).

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Juste pour te dire que je trouve ton problème étonnant, car quand j'était en stable (x86) je n'ai eu que très rarement des problèmes de compilation/bloquage. Note que les problèmes de bloquages sont "normaux", parce que les soft évoluent et il faut s'adapter. Peut-être as-tu eu des problèmes car l'archive stage3 date un peu, du coup tu t'es pris tous les blocage (genre shadow/pam et compagnie) d'un coup !

Même en unstable, les plantage de compilo sont rare chez moi, et sinon une recherche sur le forum avec la version du paquet me donne toujours la solution. En stable, y'a très peu de problèmes. Essaie de faire une install stage3 + handbook, puis une update attentive (ou tu vas te tapper les block, peut-etre expat) . Après que ceci sera fait, y'aura plus de problèmes  :Wink: 

PS : le paquet gentoolkit, qui contient entre autre revdep-rebuild est indispensable (et m'a sauvé un nombre incalculable de fois).

----------

## tnntwister

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Juste pour te dire que je trouve ton problème étonnant, car quand j'était en stable (x86) je n'ai eu que très rarement des problèmes de compilation/bloquage. Note que les problèmes de bloquages sont "normaux", parce que les soft évoluent et il faut s'adapter. Peut-être as-tu eu des problèmes car l'archive stage3 date un peu, du coup tu t'es pris tous les blocage (genre shadow/pam et compagnie) d'un coup !

 

vi ceux là, et bien d'autres... en fait j'en vois pas encore le bout pour l'instant :s

la question que j'aimerais poser maintenant, c'est quand vous avez commencé sur gentoo, vous aviez déjà un bon niveau en linux, suffisant pour résoudre les problèmes qui apparaissent, ou vous étiez débutant ?

----------

## man in the hill

Pour ta question initialle, gentoo est une distib qui manipule les sources plus ou moins fraîche en fonction de la version (stable , unstable) donc des problèmes lié au code de certains paquets peuvent poser problèmes et sont souvent réglé par un patch (voir  bugzilla  https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=486175&sid=cab310e978a2fa8f4f67f27b1db17b72 )  mais ce n'est pas portage car portage est surveiller de près... paquets récents = pas suffisaments testé (pas du debian sarge quoi) donc il faut t'attendre aux erreurs de codes..!

Il y a meme le bugday https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-486073.html

En fait tu ne perds pas ton temps à installer gentoo car une fois installé et optimisé , elle  tourne pendant des années   :Laughing:  !!!! 

Enjoy !

----------

## tnntwister

Pour l'instant je suis en stable (enfin j'espère), je mets juste en package.keywords les paquets qui sont bloqués par rapport aux programmes que j'utilise... je m'en fous d'avoir la dernière version d'un paquet, je préfère qu'il soit testé et bien utilisable par Portage, c'est clair ! Mais bon apparemment je prends des paquets trop vieux cette fois, vu que la 2005 a un xorg de retard, si j'ai bien compris...  :Smile: 

[quote="man in the hill"]En fait tu ne perds pas ton temps à installer gentoo car une fois installé et optimisé , elle  tourne pendant des années   :Laughing:  !!!! 

Si seulement je savais l'optimiser, nul doute que je serai de ton avis !  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> @sanKukai : ben sur les gentoo que j'ai installée, j'ai pas fait grand chose avec vu que je me suis concentré sur l'installation  en fait le passage à Kororaa s'est fait parce que j'avais planté la syntaxe de mon GRUB et que je pouvais plus démarrer, donc j'ai cherché un liveCD que j'avais qui pouvait convenir, et puis finalement je l'ai installé. 
> 
> avec Kororaa j'ai pu commencer à m'occuper d'autre chose que de faire marcher tel périphérique ou d'avoir des fonctionnalités de base, j'ai effectivement jamais fait de emerge world sur une vraie gentoo encore (mais peut être un jour ! ).

 

Tu as installer Kororaa parce que tu as raté GRUB ?

Donc tu n'as pas lu la doc c'est pas possible   :Laughing:  !! Il suffit de chroot pour reparer sa gentoo et comme beaucoup d'autre distribution quand ca ne boot pas/plus...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Une derniere fois : tu nous demandes si ca plante toujours comme ca de partout emerge/portage > on te repond tous NON ca doit venir de ta distrib... 

et voila que tu continues   :Twisted Evil:  Décidement tu t'accroches...

Tu as installé une distribution basé sur Gentoo, ok, mais ce n'est pas gentoo quand meme... faut pas s'etonner d'avoir quelque bug...  :Wink: 

Pour le coup de la version 2005 et les paquets qui sont donc trop vieux.... je dis lol ! , c'est juste ton profil, rien à avoir avec les paquets.... suffit de changer sont profil avec eselect, et c'est reparti... tu peux installer une gentoo avec un cd 1.4 si tu veux le resultat sera le meme   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lmarcini

Pour rebondir sur Koroora, j'ai trouvé cette distribution franchement "bordélique" et difficile à "Gentooïser". En bref, c'est sympa comme démo sur CD mais ensuite, si on veut l'exploiter, il faut modifier pas mal de fichiers de conf, réajuster les useflags et tout recompiler pour un résultat... pas terrible du tout ! A mon avis, une contre-pub pour Gentoo !!!

Mieux vaut "perdre son temps" avec une vraie Gentoo car on ne le perd qu'une fois !

Enfin, il a été mentionné un éventuel choix Debian/Fedora pour un poste professionnel. Vu les critères du "plaignant" ( :Wink: ), une Sarge est à mon avis un très bon choix (rapide à installer, stable) et Fedora un beaucoup moins bon (graphiquement c'est joli mais rpm=galères<apt-get).

----------

## antoine_

Salut

Lorsque j'ai commencé Gentoo j'avais juste utilisé Fedora avant. J'ai rencontré deux problèmes de compilation :

- La première fois j'essayais d'installer un programme qui n'était plus maintenu à jour et qui n'était plus compatible avec la version actuelle de Gnome (Portage m'a donc bloqué volontairement). Dans ce cas là il est possible d'installer quand même, mais à tes risques et périls.

- La deuxième fois j'avais fait une erreur de syntaxe dans mon make.conf...

A mon avis si tu veux un système qui marche vite, ne prend pas Gentoo, surtout si c'est tes premiers pas... JE débute encore, et ça demande de lire pas mal de doc.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> A mon avis si tu veux un système qui marche vite, ne prend pas Gentoo, surtout si c'est tes premiers pas... JE débute encore, et ça demande de lire pas mal de doc.

 

Oui en effet, mais comme l'a si bien dit kwenspc, c'est avec cette distribution ( Gentoo hein, pas Fedora !!) que l'on apprend au mieux et plus rapidement les rouages d'un système Linux.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Si seulement je savais l'optimiser, nul doute que je serai de ton avis !

 

m'enfin... y a suffisamment d'info dans les manuels pour faire quelque chose de correct.

sinon Gentoo c'est pas forcément rapide c'est sur mais bon fo savoir ce k'on veut aussi...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Perso c'est pas pour troller mais bon, avec mon portable qui me sert au taff, en regardant l'applet gnome qui permet de voir la ram utilisée, j'étais a 75% en tout au démarrage avec une ubuntu (cache compris) et je suis à 50% avec une Gentoo.

Choisi ton camp camarrade !!

----------

## TTK

Ne pas oublier qu'il n'est pas indispensable de faire des emerge world tout le temps. Tu fais une install qui marche, et après basta. Tu regardes les alertes sécut (glsa-check) et si tu te sens pas concerné par les pbs signalés tu n'upgrade pas.

Sinon la compilation n'apporte rien en soi. Par contre le choix des options de compil si. Ca évite d'installer IPV6, openldap, 50 bases de données, un million de librairies gnome/kde .. pour au final faire du mail et du firefox 98% du temps.

Bye

----------

## Nattfodd

Pour répondre à une autre de tes questions, je ne pense pas qu'il faille être un dieu de linux avant de se lancer dans une installation de gentoo. Les contre-exemples sont légion, moi-même j'ai installé ma première gentoo après à peine un mois d'utilisation de linux, alors que je connaissais à peu près uniquement ls, cd et rm (quel bonheur quand j'ai découvert cat !). Il suffit d'avoir du temps, de la doc et de la bonne volonté  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Pour répondre à une autre de tes questions, je ne pense pas qu'il faille être un dieu de linux avant de se lancer dans une installation de gentoo. Les contre-exemples sont légion, moi-même j'ai installé ma première gentoo après à peine un mois d'utilisation de linux, alors que je connaissais à peu près uniquement ls, cd et rm (quel bonheur quand j'ai découvert cat !). Il suffit d'avoir du temps, de la doc et de la bonne volonté 

 

Ah oui je suis d'accord pour la commande cat ^^ et d'ailleur on apprend tous les jours ! J'ai découvert "tail" et surtout "tail -f" il y'a 2 ou 3 jours... pur bonheur pour suivre les .log en direct live ^^

----------

## Darkael

Juste pour info, le problème avec Xml::Parser se règle simplement en réémergeant XML-Parser, c'est un bug connu.

Sinon pour tes histoires de X qui plante ou je ne sais quoi, je doute que ce soit dû à Gentoo, à mon avis le problème se trouve plutôt entre la chaise et le moniteur  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Pour répondre à une autre de tes questions, je ne pense pas qu'il faille être un dieu de linux avant de se lancer dans une installation de gentoo. Les contre-exemples sont légion, moi-même j'ai installé ma première gentoo après à peine un mois d'utilisation de linux, alors que je connaissais à peu près uniquement ls, cd et rm (quel bonheur quand j'ai découvert cat !). Il suffit d'avoir du temps, de la doc et de la bonne volonté 

 

+1 , Gentoo est ma première distrib ! même si j'ai mis 1 mois à avoir un système comme je voulais (un mois de lecture  :Wink:  ) , j'ai finallement bcp appris ! (je savais aussi juste des cd, ls, pwd)...

Arg, je viens de comprendre, tu dois migrer a xorg modulaire. Du coup je comprend mieux ton horreur face aux 12'000 block et au xorg qui plante...

Soit tu est courageux et tu te lance dans ce tuto (qui marche bien, ça te prendra 1 ou 2h)  :  Guide de migration à Xorg modulaire

Soit tu est patient, et la "version" 2006.1 devrait sortir dans pas trop longtemps (je dirai un mois).

^___^

----------

## lesourbe

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   gentoo c'est une distrib avec laquelle il faut savoir lire
> 
> error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool me paraît assez clair.
> 
> un coup de google ou de recherche dans ce forum et c'est réglé 
> ...

 

trouvé sur ce forum

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Soit tu est courageux et tu te lance dans ce tuto (qui marche bien, ça te prendra 1 ou 2h) :  Guide de migration à Xorg modulaire
> 
> Soit tu est patient, et la "version" 2006.1 devrait sortir dans pas trop longtemps (je dirai un mois).

 

Qu'il installe une "vraie" Gentoo toute neuve avec le 2006.1 ou le 2005.0 ne change rien pour ce qui de Xorg (le changement ne porte que sur le profile qui se change en un coup de eselect). Maintenant la version 7.0 est en stable et donc, dans tous les cas c'est Xorg modulaire qui s'installera.

Pour ce qui est de débuter ave Gentoo j'en étais au niveau de mes camarades qui se sont exprimés (quelques mois sur Red Hat 9 et Mandrake 10.1, trois fois rien en bash). Il est important de comprendre qu'un système Gentoo peut etre totalement remodelé arès coup. Alors la première fois tu suis le handbook sans tout comprendre, sans trop toucher aux "détails" (genre variable USE) et en sautant tout ce qui est facultatif (genre framebuffer). Par la suite tu lis et relis la doc officielle, tu traines sur les forum et le wiki et petit à petit tu te fais un système aux petits ognons.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de débuter ave Gentoo j'en étais au niveau de mes camarades qui se sont exprimés (quelques mois sur Red Hat 9 et Mandrake 10.1, trois fois rien en bash). Il est important de comprendre qu'un système Gentoo peut etre totalement remodelé arès coup. Alors la première fois tu suis le handbook sans tout comprendre, sans trop toucher aux "détails" (genre variable USE) et en sautant tout ce qui est facultatif (genre framebuffer). Par la suite tu lis et relis la doc officielle, tu traines sur les forum et le wiki et petit à petit tu te fais un système aux petits ognons.

 

un assez bon résumé de "comment on devient gentooiste".

C'est pas une distrib qu'on installe pour essayer, c'est un sacerdoce !

on accepte de compiler pendant des heures ou de toujours avoir à chercher de la doc sur presque tout ce qu'on installe...

mais à la& fin, on a exactement ce qu'on veut.

----------

## tnntwister

merci pour vos réponses. 

Hier soir en rentrant, pendant que mon Xorg recompilait, j'ai (re)essayé d'installer une gentoo avec le liveCD officiel, aucun problème jusqu'au lancement de l'installer, choix des paramètres beaucoup plus clairs depuis que j'ai fait quelques installs de Kororaa, et puis lancement de l'installation. 

et là changement des utilisateurs et puis plus rien. 

Et comme je n'avais pas le net sur le portable à ce moment (je ne suis pas en wifi, donc j'ai un cable pour mon fixe et mon ordi), pas possible d'installer une stage3 correctement. 

Peut être qu'effectivement le problème vient entre la chaise et l'ordi, je ne suis pas vraiment la personne la mieux placée pour être d'accord  :Very Happy: 

Concernant la Fedora, j'ai commencé sur Red Hat, et encore aujourd'hui je trouve que c'est celle qui pose le moins de problèmes à l'installation dans les distributions "grand public". Je suis un maudit d'Ubuntu, elle plante sur tous les pcs de la maison. OpenSuse, beaucoup de problèmes d'update, Mandriva, j'aime pas trop mais j'ai pas essayé depuis MandrakeMove, alors... (faut dire que je trouve leur Club pas vraiment engageant). 

Enfin voilà pour conclure, a priori je cumule le manque de bol, le cerveau mal fait et une fork de merde, je vous rebippe dès que j'ai arrangé tout ca !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> aucun problème jusqu'au lancement de l'installer, choix des paramètres beaucoup plus clairs depuis que j'ai fait quelques installs de Kororaa, et puis lancement de l'installation. 
> 
> et là changement des utilisateurs et puis plus rien.

 

C'est le problème de tous ces machins automatisés : c'est bien tant que ça marche mais que survienne le moindre pépin et c'est la galère !  :Sad: 

Sur gentoo, je préconise toujours une install à la mimine : c'est le seul moyen de savoir ce qui se passe exactement.

D'ailleurs, le premier écran de l'"installer" précise bien que le but n'est pas de simplifier le boulot mais de l'accélérer. On peut en déduire que l'"installer" est plutôt destiné aux gourous et pas aux débutants  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

beloved stage 1. oops sorry...

stage 1 adoré.

----------

## kaworu

ghoti++

Fait plutôt une install LiveCD + stage3 + Handbook 

car en plus de "masquer" les choses, l'installeur plante parfois..

^____^

@ lesourb :

mwouais, disons stage3 + emerge -e system c'est déjà bien.

----------

## tnntwister

je connais pas de stage3 qui marche sans connection à internet. J'utilisai le liveCD pour avoir les paquets sur le CD.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ lesourb :
> 
> mwouais, disons stage3 + emerge -e system c'est déjà bien.

 

oui evidement.

----------

## Il turisto

Perso de mon côté gentoo est le premier linux que j'ai eu entre les mains.

Mon patron en ce temps la m'a donné un pc (un p3 500 avec 64 de ram  :Smile: ) et m'a dis : tu vas sur le site gentoo.org, tu télécharges le cd, le grave et installe cette machine.

Il m'a fallu 3 jours avant qu'elle fonctionne. Je ne comprenais rien de ce que je faisais. Je connaissais juste ls et cd.

Aujourd'hui +/-14 mois après je suis déjà passé par un job d'admin gentoo senior et j'ai déjà installé des dizaines de machines (serveur, routeur, desktop, laptop, ...). 

Je code en bash, php, c, ... et une install gentoo me prend à peine plus de 30 minutes (sur une machine récente).

Tout ça pour dire : si tu veux apprendre, mets les mains dedans, lis la doc et si tu trouves pas la solution (ce qui est rare avec gentoo) demande sur le forum.

----------

